

Ron Paul introduces legislation against TSA groping - qtrng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-N5adYM7Kw&feature=player_embedded

======
space-monkey
This is the first time I've heard someone in Congress recognize that
everything the TSA has been up to is pretty much useless next to the fact that
the cockpit doors were reinforced and locked.

He advocates for the opt out day as well.

